# 3 way based on the Beyma TPL 150 H?



## clausdk (Jun 28, 2007)

Greetings.

Spend the last week searching around for a 3 way using the Beyma TPL 150 H.

What I found so far is that an 8" will pair well, and then a 15" at the bottom. I will be using subs as well.

I need 3 of them for LCR duty and I also listen in stereo through my AT screen.

Can anyone point me towards a "proven" design with XO layout available? Either passive or active.

With 3 kids ages 0, 3 and 5 I just wanted a template I can copy basicly.

I already build a lot of subs and DIYSG seos projects, but it is time for something new :grin2:


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I don't know of any designs for specific tweeters. Those look like nice drivers, though! 

It looks like they go down to about 1 kHz
https://www.beyma.com/products/diapharagmtweeters/1TPL15H8

You'd need an 8" that is flat to 1 kHz and with a smooth roll off above that. This would put your woofer/mid crossover around 250 Hz, so the 8" really isn't needed unless you had an 8" in mind with high sensitivity to match the 15" and that Beyma horn (102 dB is quite high).

If you have the amps and EQ already to go active, that could be your best bet.


----------



## clausdk (Jun 28, 2007)

fusseli said:


> I don't know of any designs for specific tweeters. Those look like nice drivers, though!
> 
> It looks like they go down to about 1 kHz
> https://www.beyma.com/products/diapharagmtweeters/1TPL15H8
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. I could go active for sure. I could buy a minidsp 10x10 for instance. 

Regarding the 8" I just saw another build use a nice 18sound 8" mid so thought that could be an idea.

I've been looking at Alcons audio for a commerciel solution, but they are pretty expensive!


----------



## jororaitchev (Jan 24, 2017)

*Few my DIY projects*

Hello,
the first project of my DIY loudspeakers i have served Ti6k- JBL. My first contact with
them, was in distant 2005.
I started working with them in 2009 and finished in 2012.
The loudspeakers are "SEAS"- Excel / Tw-1”, Mw-5”for center 2х 5.5”,Bass-8,5”/ and cross-over parts- "Intertechnik".
Have are some pictures, if there is interest, i will continue.
Regards!


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow! That's a beautiful curved cabinet build! Very very nice work. I'm curious, what was the foil tape for? I don't think I've seen it used in a speaker build before. The shape of those cabinets is fantastic.


----------

